# Post Partum



## becca12 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hello,

I have a simple question for the community.  I am new to OB/GYN coding we have a OB that is new and is seeing quite a few post partums.  My question is do you count the post partum as a new patient visit or will the next time they see us be there new patient visit?

Thank you

Rebecca


----------



## cedwards (Mar 3, 2008)

Are the patients that the provider is seeing new to your practice?  If they are you would use CPT 59430 (Postpartum care only).  If they are not new to your practice (i.e. other providers in your practice provided the antepartum care and delivery) it is part of the global obstetric code (59400 routine obstetric care including antepartum care, vaginal delivery (with our without episiotomy, and/or foreceps) and post partum care or 59510 routine obstetric care including antepartum care, cesarean deliver and postpartum care).

If the provider performs the postpartum care the next time he or she sees the patient you would bill an established patient visit (if it is within 3 years of the last time care was rendered by practice)


----------

